# [Q] How to root China Mobile A3s (CMCC A3s M653)



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 21, 2018)

The phone probably has a locked bootloader.
All commands executed by fastboot return failed. In the programming options, the OEM lock is switched on.
I was able to download part of the partition in the emmcdl program in download mode. I was unable to download the system partition, the program crashes.
Based on the original recovery, I prepared TWRP from the Redmi 5A phone. Unfortunately, I can not upload it to see if it works correctly.
I attach everything I managed to rip from my phone and my TWRP. Maybe someone will achieve something more.

http://www84.zippyshare.com/v/qrSNOW7t/file.html - emmcdl + part of ripped partitions + maybe working TWRP

http://www84.zippyshare.com/v/GfYaZHZ9/file.html - unpacked factory recovery


----------



## GuestK00368 (Mar 28, 2018)

realtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have telegram? Come to telegram. Maybe we can will root.

---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:48 ----------




@[email protected] said:


> The phone probably has a locked bootloader.
> All commands executed by fastboot return failed. In the programming options, the OEM lock is switched on.
> I was able to download part of the partition in the emmcdl program in download mode. I was unable to download the system partition, the program crashes.
> Based on the original recovery, I prepared TWRP from the Redmi 5A phone. Unfortunately, I can not upload it to see if it works correctly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have this phone? Come to telegram . Let's try fix.


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> Do you have this phone? Come to telegram . Let's try fix.

Click to collapse



I have this phone. I do not use Telegram, I use WhatsApp, but I can install it for a while if necessary.
Only my English is weak.


----------



## Kaappa (Mar 28, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> Do you have telegram? Come to telegram. Maybe we can will root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:48 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this phone. Invite me to Telegram group +79172806866.


----------



## GuestK00368 (Mar 28, 2018)

@[email protected] said:


> The phone probably has a locked bootloader.
> All commands executed by fastboot return failed. In the programming options, the OEM lock is switched on.
> I was able to download part of the partition in the emmcdl program in download mode. I was unable to download the system partition, the program crashes.
> Based on the original recovery, I prepared TWRP from the Redmi 5A phone. Unfortunately, I can not upload it to see if it works correctly.
> ...

Click to collapse





Kaappa said:


> I have this phone. Invite me to Telegram group +79172806866.

Click to collapse



Message sended

---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 20:37 ----------




@[email protected] said:


> I have this phone. I do not use Telegram, I use WhatsApp, but I can install it for a while if necessary.
> Only my English is weak.

Click to collapse



We using only telegram


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> We using only telegram

Click to collapse



Ok, I installed Telegram on my "working" number: +48667827931


----------



## GuestK00368 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 1, 2018)

Great news! I am waiting for a description.


----------



## Pajorve (Apr 2, 2018)

*Great notice !*

Hi, great notice, please send your informations how to root and twrp in phone.

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Dev4Perf said:


> Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!

Click to collapse



Hi, great notice, please send your informations how to root and twrp in phone.


----------



## saccet (Apr 3, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!

Click to collapse



Great news!
Please share a how-to :good:
I just ordered this phone for $59 on Banggood, I hope we'll get some custom ROMs for it!
4PDA.ru has lots of discussion about this. Haven't had time to translate&read what they're talking about.
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=890712

Also, what's your Telegram group? I couldn't find it...


----------



## Godwin.L (Apr 5, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!

Click to collapse



Hello how do you root the phone?
Cause I want to remove the adware that is (Messaging and Contacts app):crying:


----------



## adaa1262 (Apr 8, 2018)

Good news guys @zelendel may support this phone.
I'm thinking of getting one for a secondary phone as my Oukitel C5 is dying.
If we've managed to get rid of the bloated Rom and get AOSP 8.1 that would be so  awesome ?


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 9, 2018)

Great news. I think it could be one of the best cheap phones if there was some developer who would make a clean Android system (AOSP or LineageOS) for him.


----------



## isomik (Apr 11, 2018)

I can not root and replace twrp recovery,
please help how to root china mobile a3s m653
thanks..


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2018)

I found something like that, I have not tested yet: https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=895813&st=40#entry72219785


----------



## dZell87 (Apr 11, 2018)

Im wating this phone from banggod. I hope great news of succes root


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2018)

It works!
I uploaded TWRP version 2 as described on 4PDA. Then I installed the SuperSu zip.
I also managed to enable Camera2Api. Now I will try to upload clean software 01.40, without modifying Chinese sellers.


----------



## isomik (Apr 12, 2018)

@[email protected] said:


> It works!
> I uploaded TWRP version 2 as described on 4PDA. Then I installed the SuperSu zip.
> I also managed to enable Camera2Api. Now I will try to upload clean software 01.40, without modifying Chinese sellers.

Click to collapse



*can not download files on 4pda site 404 not found.
please upload here or other sites.and how to documents and pictures thanks.*
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## demokats (Apr 13, 2018)

isomik said:


> *can not download files on 4pda site 404 not found.
> please upload here or other sites.and how to documents and pictures thanks.*
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



you just need to logon on 4pda


----------



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## adaa1262 (Apr 13, 2018)

demokats said:


> you just need to logon on 4pda

Click to collapse



You'll have to know Russian in order to make an account.
There's a catchca like certification image in Russian so I'm stuck there


----------



## adaa1262 (Apr 15, 2018)

@[email protected] said:


> I found something like that, I have not tested yet: https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=895813&st=40#entry72219785

Click to collapse



4pda is banned on XDA please don't post links


----------



## Napfgeist (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello 

Nice phone with acceptable specs.
Can someone check whether "Scheduled Power On/Off" In Android 7.0 is working?

I like to automatically switch off by schedule the phone at 23:00
And switch auto on at 06:00

Can someone check and inform whether this works?
Thank you so much.


----------



## adaa1262 (Apr 27, 2018)

Any news?


----------



## zayed adel (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello i have this phone please add me to the telegram group , i need to root it also it cant recognize my cdma sim ??
I will help you with everything I can

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




Dev4Perf said:


> Message sended
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 20:37 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this phone add me to the telegram group 00967733790883


----------



## mortalxa (May 4, 2018)

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Kasyfi02 (May 8, 2018)

Dev4Perf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




please add me +601131818964


----------



## Uharai (May 11, 2018)

*TWRP on A3s*

Hi guys.

This is instruction from 4pda.ru how install TWRP on China Mobile A3S
1. Download MiFlash h ttps://drive.google.com/file/d/1cs3JTzvo0xKiKl0rnwMuojtlC-7bH8_2/view and drivers h ttps://cloud.mail.ru/public/97sn/YPaz9RemN
2. Download TWRP h ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1loPhziQ-njy8KRWGMh-H-XhRi1jd7y9S
3. Install drivers and miflash on PC.
4. Poweroff smartphone, push volume + button and volume - button together and connect the phone to PC. In device manager you will see QDLoader 9008 port.
5. Run Miflash, click Browse and find unpaking TWRP.  Then click Refrash, find port 9008 and select it.    Click Flash.

Thats all, you have TWRP on A3s. Push Volume + button and Power on, In "China menu" click recovery, the phone reboot to recovery. Now you can flash supersu or magisk.

Sorry for my English, I hope you got what I meant. =)


----------



## pehoko (May 12, 2018)

Easiest - flashing TWRP in fastboot mode:
drive.google.com/file/d/1Kobq1HogxpH02iwVXobeaU6wqp2Sh-yS


----------



## Kasyfi02 (May 14, 2018)

Uharai said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is instruction from 4pda.ru how install TWRP on China Mobile A3S
> 1. Download MiFlash h ttps://drive.google.com/file/d/1cs3JTzvo0xKiKl0rnwMuojtlC-7bH8_2/view and drivers h ttps://cloud.mail.ru/public/97sn/YPaz9RemN
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have the stock rom for this device?


----------



## Nukage (May 18, 2018)

Kasyfi02 said:


> do you have the stock rom for this device?

Click to collapse



Also looking for stock rom but without the included Adware.Cootek.NOA according to MalwareBytes scan.


----------



## adaa1262 (May 20, 2018)

Nukage said:


> Also looking for stock rom but without the included Adware.Cootek.NOA according to MalwareBytes scan.

Click to collapse



You can find more info on 4pda (with Google translate)


----------



## ricardopt78 (May 20, 2018)

I bought this phone but anytime i try to use the contacts it crashs, disabling it and installing a 3rd party app wont work, assigning a 3rd party app as default dialler doesnt work as the phone crashes when trying to change default app.

Has anyone faced this problem and managed to solve it?
Thanks


----------



## Otto_H (May 20, 2018)

ricardopt78 said:


> I bought this phone but anytime i try to use the contacts it crashs, disabling it and installing a 3rd party app wont work, assigning a 3rd party app as default dialler doesnt work as the phone crashes when trying to change default app.
> 
> Has anyone faced this problem and managed to solve it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Almost everything works (contacts included) as long as you select chinese or english as system language, others have issues.
Don't forget to disable Touchpal and UCBrowser.  Also don't update "File Manager" or it will come with ads included.

Regards.


----------



## Uharai (May 21, 2018)

No, the smartphone comes to me with multilaunguage rom, but on forum 4pda you can download the stock firmware ver. 1.44. Now i used modified original rom v.1.44, this rom without china soft and translated to russian.


----------



## ricardopt78 (May 21, 2018)

@Otto_H
i selected english but it still crashs when using contacts or trying to assign another app, no visible button to end call whatever app i try
@Uharai
i got mine with multilanguage rom, from what i can make of the google translation on 4pda theres 2 versions of the phone one with samung display and another from a different maker, mine says "ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD", will the links for the 1.44 work on firmware 01.33.00RPD_CN.00, does it have other languages?

Thanks for any info or guide in english that might help


----------



## Otto_H (May 21, 2018)

ricardopt78 said:


> @Otto_H
> i selected english but it still crashs when using contacts or trying to assign another app, no visible button to end call whatever app i try
> @Uharai
> i got mine with multilanguage rom, from what i can make of the google translation on 4pda theres 2 versions of the phone one with samung display and another from a different maker, mine says "ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD", will the links for the 1.44 work on firmware 01.33.00RPD_CN.00, does it have other languages?
> ...

Click to collapse



There are screenshots of my smartphone A3s. I bought it at LightinTheBox. First I selected spanish, then Contacts force-closed when trying to see details of any contact (It lets you add contacts however). So I factory restored, left English as default language and set my google account, after that all my contacts synced and I can see_details_of/edit them.
Hope it helps.
PD. Ooohhh!, don't disable Google+ because it is tied to Contacts in some way (disabling it force closes Contacts also, I have found this by trial/error).


----------



## ricardopt78 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks @Otto_H
it seems we have the same phone, the phone is for my sister and only meant to be used in urgent/dangerous situations, she has a "special/handicap" condition and i would prefer the phone to be used in Portuguese since she has difficulties reading. i disabled a bunch of google apps and other non necessary apps to avoid problems and keep it as simple and clean as possible, have you tried other versions (1.44 for example)?

Any help would be great, in the meantime i will factory reset and try your suggestions

Thanks


----------



## Otto_H (May 21, 2018)

ricardopt78 said:


> Thanks @Otto_H
> it seems we have the same phone, the phone is for my sister and only meant to be used in urgent/dangerous situations, she has a "special/handicap" condition and i would prefer the phone to be used in Portuguese since she has difficulties reading. i disabled a bunch of google apps and other non necessary apps to avoid problems and keep it as simple and clean as possible, have you tried other versions (1.44 for example)?
> 
> Any help would be great, in the meantime i will factory reset and try your suggestions
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I have not tried any other version than 1.33. Maybe @Uharai could help you doing some test with portuguese language.
Talking about Contacts, it was the only annoying issue I have faced it when setting spanish as language. I could open Contacts app and add contacts and make calls from them (touching the icon at the left of the contact's name) and I could even edit the contact as long as there was no call done between me and the said contact. But once I made a first call to that contact, when I wanted to edit again that said contact (touching the name of the contact) the Contact app crashed. That was my very short experience.
Hope it helps.
Regards.


----------



## adaa1262 (May 21, 2018)

We need custom ROMs for this phone!
It has so much potential


----------



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## skadu (May 22, 2018)

ricardopt78 said:


> Thanks @Otto_H
> it seems we have the same phone, the phone is for my sister and only meant to be used in urgent/dangerous situations, she has a "special/handicap" condition and i would prefer the phone to be used in Portuguese since she has difficulties reading. i disabled a bunch of google apps and other non necessary apps to avoid problems and keep it as simple and clean as possible, have you tried other versions (1.44 for example)?
> 
> Any help would be great, in the meantime i will factory reset and try your suggestions
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @ricardopt78, there is a custom rom of Asus ZenFone 4 Max Multlinguagem. Need to install TWRP through QFIL or Miflash.  All items available in 4pda.


----------



## skadu (May 27, 2018)

*Rom Asus*

Some screenshots of Rom Asus for China Mobile A3s. Battery performance and consumption is better than the store's Rom. This is my experience.

https: //i.imgur.com/43JvQyb.jpg
https: //i.imgur.com/x0ibkBS.jpg
https: //i.imgur.com/2Q4tcJG.jpg
https: //i.imgur.com/zaNyFaD.jpg

*People who kindly provided and repaired Rom: VPS56 and Machomotofan.* :good:


----------



## geton (May 27, 2018)

skadu said:


> Some screenshots of Rom Asus for China Mobile A3s. Battery performance and consumption is better than the store's Rom. This is my experience.
> 
> https: //i.imgur.com/43JvQyb.jpg
> https: //i.imgur.com/x0ibkBS.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello 
I had this phone a few days ago.
The phone worked well except the battery.
My battery life is the problem
My battery is crazy.
The first time with 100 full charge & it only works 9 hours.
I do factory reset and it is solved & phone worked 1 day, but then, make a new full charge and again work 9 hours.
Is this a hardware or software problem?
You think it can be solved by installing the ASUS rom?
Asus rom has Spanish?
Where do I download the files to install the rom?
It is necessary to be root?

Thanks for the help!

Sorry for my bad English, I only speak Spanish. I am helping myself with a translator.
Regards


----------



## pehoko (May 27, 2018)

Update 1.33 to 1.44 solves battery issue. On 4pda there is ASUS zenfone 3 port rom for this phone which works fine. I am looking for developer which can do port roms from Xiaomi redmi 4a, I have little success with one Resurectionremix which works but too many things as camera, sound, wifi etc - not.
Best tool for unbricking device -> TWRP_install_2_aboot .zip
Navigate to folder and flash with working version of XiaomiMiflash, phone must be in EDL mode port 9008 
And remember - this phone bricks very easily, so you need it or restore 16gb backup which is a pain.


----------



## skadu (May 28, 2018)

geton said:


> Hello
> I had this phone a few days ago.
> The phone worked well except the battery.
> My battery life is the problem
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, all the tools needed to succeed are available at this link, also available in 4PDA:

https: //drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wGSshb5PCTxtGxuw-RqyeaIvx26EekTW



> First step is to install the AIDA64 app and check what kind of screen the possible models are "samsung and ili9881c".
> 
> Devices with samsung screens approach more of "bricks" with the procedure. The devices with ili9881c screens have fewer problems.

Click to collapse



I have not tested it on samsung screens.

In the forum 4PDA, in the header there is all the instructions of how to proceed.

*If you perform all the recommended steps, you will get success.*

*I will send via private message the topic link!*


----------



## geton (May 28, 2018)

@pehoko @skadu Thanks!


----------



## Grafikt (May 30, 2018)

skadu said:


> Hello, all the tools needed to succeed are available at this link, also available in 4PDA:
> 
> https: //drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wGSshb5PCTxtGxuw-RqyeaIvx26EekTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello @skadu,
I saw your folder on the googledrive.
Are you Brazilian or Portuguese?


In portuguese:
Estou com um A3S e gostaria de conversar sobre ele.
Poderiamos trocar contatos telegram ou whatsapp?
:good:

Thanks


----------



## skadu (May 30, 2018)

Grafikt said:


> Hello @skadu,
> I saw your folder on the googledrive.
> Are you Brazilian or Portuguese?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm Brazilian!

Second question, yes!

 hu3br hu3br


----------



## bill27 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello guys!! I have this phone for  a month now.It's really a nice phone for its price.Let me tell you my problem.I have 2 sim cards,and the one is working only on Roaming mode and the settings for the internet must be made by hand,but everytime I try to activate roaming and the internet setting the phone crashes.
Is there any solution for this problem??It is very hard for me to install another ROM because I have never done it with this way .I only know how to flash by flash tool.
my software version is 1.33
Thank you!!


----------



## Otto_H (Jun 7, 2018)

bill27 said:


> Hello guys!! I have this phone for  a month now.It's really a nice phone for its price.Let me tell you my problem.I have 2 sim cards,and the one is working only on Roaming mode and the settings for the internet must be made by hand,but everytime I try to activate roaming and the internet setting the phone crashes.
> Is there any solution for this problem??It is very hard for me to install another ROM because I have never done it with this way .I only know how to flash by flash tool.
> my software version is 1.33
> Thank you!!

Click to collapse



Just in case, to avoid troubles select only english as default.
Also take a look at:
Settings>>Dual SIM & mobile data>>SIM cards settings
there you can choose from which SIM the phone will get Mobile data (Besides enabling/disabling any SIM)
By the way, my phone did set the right apn from carrier automatically (though I am using only one SIM, placed at slot 1). 
Hope it helps.


----------



## bill27 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for the reply,my issue was that I couldn't set up apn and the roaming,the phone was crashing when i tried to get into this menu.Finally I managed to do it,firstly I put on my phone the first sim that needs set up,I downloaded the application Mobile internet settings and set up the apn and roaming and then i put together the second sim and worked.
Change the language in English didn't help at all.
I am thinking to install the ROM that you say in previous messages but I am afraid that will brick the phone.
Is there any easy way to install the ROM?I think that the hardware of the phone is great but needs someone to develop ROM for this phone because the rom that comes from the seller is .........


----------



## Azoghebert (Jun 13, 2018)

*china mobile a3s unbrink*

Trying to make the process of twrp China a3s my smartphone simply stopped on the China mobile logo and does not accept any commands, someone can help me, I'm lost and afraid: eek::confuso:


----------



## pehoko (Jun 14, 2018)

Hold all keys (more time more effect) until boot logo dissapear quicky after loop, then (after phone is in this off state) hold vol+ and vol- and connect to PC,  short vibration and you are in EDL mode.


----------



## Esperq (Jun 15, 2018)

during flashing twrp i didt have any port 9098 or smth only com6, flashing edned by success. But whot now? How to chec if i have twrp?


----------



## skadu (Jun 15, 2018)

Azoghebert said:


> Trying to make the process of twrp China a3s my smartphone simply stopped on the China mobile logo and does not accept any commands, someone can help me, I'm lost and afraid: eek::confuso:

Click to collapse



Hello, did you succeed in flashing the Asus ROM?


----------



## Otto_H (Jun 15, 2018)

Esperq said:


> during flashing twrp i didt have any port 9098 or smth only com6, flashing edned by success. But whot now? How to chec if i have twrp?

Click to collapse



See OP and look for:
"-Enter service menu..."
Then Recovery (see image, also in OP).
Hope it helps.


----------



## Esperq (Jun 18, 2018)

Otto_H said:


> See OP and look for:
> "-Enter service menu..."
> Then Recovery (see image, also in OP).
> Hope it helps.

Click to collapse



ok my problems was that i didnt know how to enter twrp  after that i have a lot of luck and now I have soft :>


----------



## manito1992 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello, sorry for my English.

Yesterday I received the mobile A3s . I am currently trying to install twrp, but I have the following problem.

*FAIL DOWNLOAD *







Somebody help me please? :crying::crying::crying::crying:

I have tried other versions of qfil and have the same error


----------



## skadu (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, you can try with "Miflash". 
After installing all necessary drivers restarted the computer?
Recommended to use a "USB" 2.0 port.
I hope it works.



manito1992 said:


> Hello, sorry for my English.
> 
> Yesterday I received the mobile A3s . I am currently trying to install twrp, but I have the following problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## talisrander (Jul 10, 2018)

I had the same problem!
TRY: enter in device mananger (Windows Key + X) >> search for the Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008(COMx). Maybe you look the icon with a attention icon (yellow triangle). Right click > properties > Driver tab > Update drive > search on internet.

I made this and after that it`s possible to me perform backup.



manito1992 said:


> Hello, sorry for my English.
> 
> Yesterday I received the mobile A3s . I am currently trying to install twrp, but I have the following problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## talisrander (Jul 10, 2018)

*case*

Someone can help me with a generic case and screen protector?


----------



## talisrander (Jul 18, 2018)

J7 pro with some adaptations works fine!


talisrander said:


> Someone can help me with a generic case and screen protector?

Click to collapse


----------



## calvinlam911 (Jul 20, 2018)

*Instruction of TWRP and custom ROM installation*



Uharai said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is instruction from 4pda.ru how install TWRP on China Mobile A3S
> 1. Download MiFlash h ttps://drive.google.com/file/d/1cs3JTzvo0xKiKl0rnwMuojtlC-7bH8_2/view and drivers h ttps://cloud.mail.ru/public/97sn/YPaz9RemN
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought this phone a couple of weeks ago.  The phone had some problems - battery drain, could not set app permission and it made some app could not run, Google address book could not syn. and etc..... So, I decided to install Custom Rom.
I followed the Quote instruction and installed TWRP.  :good:
By the way, I failed to install the TWRP in my Windows 7 PC but succeeded in my Windows 10.  Maybe it was just my Windows 7 PC problem.

Then, I installed the custom ROM (it should be asus zenfone 4 ROM) and it works fine.  Instruction as below:
1. I got the ROM in 4pda web page h ttps://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=895813&st=3040 (After opening the web page, click the menu "(Неофициальные прошивки)" and then "TWRP: Порт официальной прошивки Asus ZenFone 4 Max".  Then, click the link "GDrive".  The ROM name is "A3s-ZC520KL.zip")
2. Put the ROM in Micro SDCard and then put this Micro SDCard in the phone.
3. Reboot the phone to recovery and then wipe below items:
- Dalvik / ART Cache
- Cache
- Data
- System
4. Install the ROM "A3s-ZC520KL.zip"
5. After installed the ROM, reboot the phone and wait about 5 mins. when you see China Mobile logo.

There is a video in YouTube which shows you how to install the TWRP and custom ROM.  However, it is not in English.  To find it, just search "china mobile a3s asus zenfone 4 tutorial" in YouTube.

Sorry for my English, I hope you got what I meant.


----------



## heian (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi, 
After installed the Asus ROM, i've noticed that the screen brightness is not as it was on the stock rom. 
It's significantly lower.
I've also noticed, imediately after installed the rom, the contrast of the lcd was too high. Somehow the problem with the contrast disapeared, but the brightness is still too low, compared with the stock rom.

Did anyone have the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## pehoko (Jul 24, 2018)

Install patch for removing blue color, also don't try to remove sim card as seems there is bug too.


----------



## heian (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi,
I was trying to make a factory reset via TWRP and i think i've made any mistake...maybe i've wiped too much things...
Now the phone does not pass the initial "A3s Powered by Android" screen.
I've managed to enter in EDL mode by disconecting the battery cable and press the + and - button together and conecting the phone to the computer.
After that, i've installed TWRP again.
I can't access the TWRP because i can't access the china service menu to enter recovery.
The phone still not pass the "A3s Powered by Android" screen...

What can i do?

Thanks again.


----------



## pehoko (Jul 25, 2018)

This:


pehoko said:


> Best tool for unbricking device -> TWRP_install_2_aboot .zip
> Navigate to folder and flash with working version of XiaomiMiflash, phone must be in EDL mode port 9008
> And remember - this phone bricks very easily, so you need it or restore 16gb backup which is a pain.

Click to collapse


----------



## heian (Jul 25, 2018)

pehoko said:


> This:

Click to collapse



I had made that before posting the last question and that did not work.
The workaround was installing the stock rom (version 1.33) using QFIL, after physically disconecting the battery to be able to put the phone on EDL mode.
After that i've installed twrp and the asus rom following the instructions we allready know.

Thanks anyway for the reply.


----------



## pehoko (Jul 25, 2018)

Well this install aboot (china service menu) which seems working only with stock boot.img. It will never appear with other boot images as asus and others, but you still can be able to boot to recovery with adb or other menu commands from other roms.


----------



## heian (Jul 25, 2018)

pehoko said:


> Install patch for removing blue color, also don't try to remove sim card as seems there is bug too.

Click to collapse



This worked well. Thanks


----------



## akram2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

and unlock cdma+gsm with qcn I have....


----------



## calvinlam911 (Jul 28, 2018)

pehoko said:


> Install patch for removing blue color, also don't try to remove sim card as seems there is bug too.

Click to collapse



I installed the patch for removing blue color in TWRP, it works!
I also tried the bug! I accidentally clicked the sim card in Dual SIM Card  option today and I could not active the sim card any longer.  I saw that 4PDA had the fix patch.  However, it could not download.  Finally, I need to reset my phone to re-active this sim card!


----------



## pehoko (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is the patch for asus rom sim card:
Everyone can try my port rom of ViperOS for A3S:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NB8qoaLsc-zXVAhxS_zTYwoj4VsflTbq/view
Install with twrp, wipe cache, dalvik, data, system do not wipe. Better install upon installed china rom, just do these wipes. Not working fingerprint, everything other works and led notification too.


----------



## calvinlam911 (Jul 29, 2018)

pehoko said:


> Here is the patch for asus rom sim card:
> Everyone can try my port rom of ViperOS for A3S:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NB8qoaLsc-zXVAhxS_zTYwoj4VsflTbq/view
> Install with twrp, wipe cache, dalvik, data, system do not wipe. Better install upon installed china rom, just do these wipes. Not working fingerprint, everything other works and led notification too.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## razorcal (Aug 4, 2018)

great work , at last great update for phone, , anyone having problems google home app, if i try to go in any settings it says - problem while connecting

any ideas
thanks


----------



## giorgiobjj (Aug 15, 2018)

skadu said:


> Some screenshots of Rom Asus for China Mobile A3s. Battery performance and consumption is better than the store's Rom. This is my experience.
> 
> https: //i.imgur.com/43JvQyb.jpg
> https: //i.imgur.com/x0ibkBS.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



You are you too, Brazil. Can you help me with how to make my device? It's original still found problems with Dialer and with a Battery.


----------



## reefmonger (Aug 15, 2018)

I changed my dialler to True Phone Dialer and Contacts and changed the launcher to Evie and the phone works much better.

Sent from my OS105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Esperq (Aug 16, 2018)

any1 else have problem with microfon at asus zen rom? evrywone want me to talk lauder...


----------



## skadu (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, I'm Brazilian.

Come on, I sent you a private message.



giorgiobjj said:


> You are you too, Brazil. Can you help me with how to make my device? It's original still found problems with Dialer and with a Battery.

Click to collapse


----------



## giorgiobjj (Aug 21, 2018)

I am using the Asus ROM, but I have problems with the microphone (during voice recordings in whatsapp), and to take pictures using the flash.
Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## Esperq (Aug 21, 2018)

giorgiobjj said:


> I am using the Asus ROM, but I have problems with the microphone (during voice recordings in whatsapp), and to take pictures using the flash.
> Does anyone know how to fix it?

Click to collapse



i have changed to xiaomi rom


----------



## Vaimaster (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi everyone! I just ordered this phone because my old phone is dead and if I got it right,the stock ROM has many issues with led notification,multilanguage and other stuff. I would like to tell me,from your experience,which ROM you think is the best for daily usage without any problems(with all functions working right as it should be) and with fm radio install! If this ROM that you will suggest has OTA updates,it would be a BIG plus too!Moreover,does google cam makes really any difference?If yes,is there an easy way to put it in the daily ROM that you will suggest?Sorry for these all questions here but I am a little bit confused!  :laugh:


----------



## pehoko (Aug 26, 2018)

No such ROM but you can try russian mod of original 1.44 from 4pda or my port of ViperOS which is working very well and is my daily rom (only fingerprint doesn't work).


----------



## Vaimaster (Aug 26, 2018)

Russian mod has a working fingerprint sensor,led notification and multilanguage?


----------



## pehoko (Aug 27, 2018)

Multilanguage I think it have, at least english but some chinese things are present at all, fingerprint sensor works, led notification works only on my port and lineage (not working fingerprint sensor).


----------



## akkzz (Aug 30, 2018)

Esperq said:


> any1 else have problem with microfon at asus zen rom? evrywone want me to talk lauder...

Click to collapse



Tick outdoor mode


----------



## tom.lee (Oct 20, 2018)

pehoko said:


> No such ROM but you can try russian mod of original 1.44 from 4pda or my port of ViperOS which is working very well and is my daily rom (only fingerprint doesn't work).

Click to collapse



Hi Pehoko,

I just flashed your port of ViperOS rom. But I cannot enter twrp-3.2.1 again.  
( I download the file Twrp_v2 zip file and flash it starting from China stock rom.  
Since, I am not Russian that cannot create account from 4pda.ru. The wedsite shows Error 404 for click to download any files. )
It caused me cannot install Super-su and Google play market gapps-arm64-7.1-pico.
Now ViperOS (viper-riva-20180203-Coral-v3.1.1-Unofficial) is in unroot state.

How can I get back boot to recovery ? How to root it and restore the feature of Recovery Boot ?
It cannot allow me to flash another rom any more.

Pls help.  Thanks !


----------



## pehoko (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi, can you do boot in recovery mode from VipersOS reboot menu?


----------



## tom.lee (Oct 21, 2018)

pehoko said:


> Hi, can you do boot in recovery mode from VipersOS reboot menu?

Click to collapse



Hi Pehoko,

Could you tell me how to do that ?
Even selected in Venom ROM in Settings Page --> System --> Power Meun.
Enable "Reboot to Recovery, Bootloader", but I cannot find the options while I press the power button. 

There are some questions about the rom. 
1) I cannot find any music player from you rom. but it seems included in Viper Project from  github.com "android_packages_apps_MusicFX" . Could you tell me how to compile and build the source code as zip package or apk package for installation ?
2) Possible double tap to screen on or off ? I found the option from the settings but it does not work.

Could you help me ?
Thanks !


----------



## tom.lee (Oct 23, 2018)

Anyone can download fastboot boot A3s_twrp-3.2.2-0-riva.img from 4pda.ru

And then download to another free cloud for our download ?

Thanks.


----------



## pehoko (Oct 25, 2018)

You can find option from settings>venom>system>power menu>advanced restart - when you press power button and restart then advanced menu popup and you can boot in recovery. You can download TWRP for A3S here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fsmTcd5gt_eJTPGNV2LGefpznTx-0w-M/view?usp=sharing
You can do install this recovery with xiaomi miflash program when phone is in EDL mode (QDLoader 9008). Root works only with supersu 2.82 download here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n2gJ_UVSvmcOdg5bIYaflcVd6HCQRuk3/view
magisk doesn't work. And always remember to do not panic if bootloop happens, shutdowning this phone is a little bit tricky - press all buttons (power volume + and -) and hold, release keys immediately if screen goes *quickly *off - only then phone is completely off and you can enter EDL holding both "+" and "-" key and connecting to usb port of PC.


----------



## tom.lee (Oct 26, 2018)

pehoko said:


> You can find option from settings>venom>system>power menu>advanced restart - when you press power button and restart then advanced menu popup and you can boot in recovery. You can download TWRP for A3S here:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fsmTcd5gt_eJTPGNV2LGefpznTx-0w-M/view?usp=sharing
> You can do install this recovery with xiaomi miflash program when phone is in EDL mode (QDLoader 9008). Root works only with supersu 2.82 download here:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n2gJ_UVSvmcOdg5bIYaflcVd6HCQRuk3/view
> magisk doesn't work. And always remember to do not panic if bootloop happens, shutdowning this phone is a little bit tricky - press all buttons (power volume + and -) and hold, release keys immediately if screen goes *quickly *off - only then phone is completely off and you can enter EDL holding + key and connecting to usb port of PC.

Click to collapse



Thanks Pehoko, could you told me more hints about enter EDL. the screen goes quickly with one vibration. Then it will restart to A3S logo automatically. how can i do ???

QFIL shows Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9091 (COM9). it cannot enter 9008


----------



## pehoko (Oct 26, 2018)

As described - hold all keys and wait right moment when screen goes off then quickly release keys, then phone is off and no bootloop. It take some time, but you need to practice, some people are waiting a battery discharge to 0% which give same result but there is no needing for this.


----------



## tom.lee (Oct 26, 2018)

pehoko said:


> As described - hold all keys and wait right moment when screen goes off then quickly release keys, then phone is off and no bootloop. It take some time, but you need to practice, some people are waiting a battery discharge to 0% which give same result but there is no needing for this.

Click to collapse



Thanks . I will retry.
I would like to flash back stock ROM.
Then reflash twrp recovery and your ROM.
Could you tell me how to flash back to stock ROM？
By using miflash ? Or how to do in QIFL ?


----------



## pehoko (Oct 29, 2018)

If you don't have backup then your stock rom is gone, there is no official rom for flashing. There is many instructions on 4pda, here is one prefered from users:



        Скачиваем все программы из папки (Программы для прошивки)

*** Ставите MiFlash (для x64 систем будет выскакивать три предупреждения о непрописанных драйверах, можно ставить можно и пропускать... все равно они не подписанные и поставите драйвера QDLoader HS-USB Driver для своей системы)
*** Драйвера. 
*** Выключаем телефон. 
*** Зажимаем клавиши громкость "+" и затем питание на телефоне, после вибры питание отпускаем. 
*** Попадаем в меню тестов с иероглифами.
*** Выбираем пункт download
*** подключаем к ПК кабель USB. Должно появится устройство QDLoader 9008 в диспетчере задач в разделе Порты. 
*** Запускаем MiFlash и жмем Browser в верхнем левом углу miflash, указываем путь к папке c распакованным twrp2_aboot .
*** Жмем затем refresh, появиться номер com порта и жмем flash
*** Если не перезагрузился и черный экран, то долгое нажатие кнопки питания помогает включить телефон.
--- Грузимся в twrp (клавишей пит и громкость+, попадаем в китайское меню и жмем Recovery,телефон перезагружается в TWRP), 
делаем заходим в Wipe (потом свайп вправо Factory reset, ждем окончания очистки).
8. Подсоединяемся к компу, кидаем в куда удобно или в память телефона или на SD card 
Саму прошивку и перевод. 
Сначала устанавливаем прошивку, ( Install выбрать файл TWRP_A3S_M653_01.44.Machomotofan_Mod , сдвинуть слайдер для прошивки) 
Всё прошивка установлена.
------------------------------------------
    

and roms:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7UzP/iL2HBw6KN
download TWRP rom for above instruction.


----------



## szupek86 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi,
I succesfully managed to get an asus rom on my A3s, however I got stuck on google verification. I tried to workaround it and ended up with a phone in a bootloop with A3s logo. I can power it off by unplugging the battery and enter EDL, I am able to flash Twrp using miflash but I cannot get to recovery (power and vol +). Phone all the time hangs in this damn bootloop. after connecting to a pc, I can see its it in adb, I can execute execute adb reboot-bootloaded, after it I can see phone id after execution of fastboot devices but all the time I can see A3s logo.

Anyone can give me a clue what to do?

BR,
Łukasz


----------



## tom.lee (Jan 5, 2019)

szupek86 said:


> Hi,
> I succesfully managed to get an asus rom on my A3s, however I got stuck on google verification. I tried to workaround it and ended up with a phone in a bootloop with A3s logo. I can power it off by unplugging the battery and enter EDL, I am able to flash Twrp using miflash but I cannot get to recovery (power and vol +). Phone all the time hangs in this damn bootloop. after connecting to a pc, I can see its it in adb, I can execute execute adb reboot-bootloaded, after it I can see phone id after execution of fastboot devices but all the time I can see A3s logo.
> 
> Anyone can give me a clue what to do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,  
Could you follow pehoko advices and posted link ?
I am using his VIPER OS ROM now.
It is stable for daily use. Hope pehoko will post its updates.


----------



## szupek86 (Jan 5, 2019)

tom.lee said:


> Hi,
> Could you follow pehoko advices and posted link ?
> I am using his VIPER OS ROM now.
> It is stable for daily use. Hope pehoko will post its updates.

Click to collapse



I could not access TWRP as is stated in the description, so it was not applicable for me. 
I registered on 4PDA and asked for help there. I got informed that I should flash 1.33 in EDL using QFIL, after it I flashed LOS with QFIL as well. Phone is up and running. This ROM solved also google account verification problem.

Cheers!


----------



## tom.lee (Jan 9, 2019)

szupek86 said:


> I could not access TWRP as is stated in the description, so it was not applicable for me.
> I registered on 4PDA and asked for help there. I got informed that I should flash 1.33 in EDL using QFIL, after it I flashed LOS with QFIL as well. Phone is up and running. This ROM solved also google account verification problem.
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Could you try to reboot your phone then you will find the options of recovery boot ?
Assume you have flashed twrp already.


----------



## shantanu555 (Jan 9, 2019)

Dev4Perf said:


> Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!

Click to collapse



Happy to know that your device is now rooted


----------



## realtimes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm trying to root the China Mobile A3s, but so far unsuccessfully.


```
Device Name: A3s
Model: M653
Android version: 7.1.1
Chipset : Qualcomm MSM88917 Snapdragon 425
Kernel version: 3.18.31
Software version: M653_01.33.00RDP_CN.00
BoardID: wt86617AA1
LCD: ili9881c_HD720p_video_TXD
TP:YeJi,Himax852xes,FW:0x3
Alsps:EPL259x
```

What I was able to do:
-Enable developer options
-Enable OEM unlocking
-Enable USB debugging
-Boot phone into USB diagnostic mode (I think) by pressing vol+ and vol- on boot (device detected as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008")
-Enter service menu by holding vol+ on boot:





Image transcription:


> [PCBA Test]
> [MMI Test][Audio Test]
> [Sensor Test]
> [Erase Misc][Hardware Info]
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing [Root check] and waiting for a few minutes the following message appears:


> System root check result: FAIL

Click to collapse



Framaroot and Dirtcow checker both fails and there is no TWRP image for this phone (yet?).
Any idea how to root this phone?


----------



## efrie (Jan 12, 2019)

*qcn (CMCC A3s M653*

help sir request qcn file allnetwork CMCC A3s M653 or tool unlock all network


----------



## kaew158 (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyone know how to root China Mobile A2 M636(SD617)?

Stock Firmware (CM2QLM)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pHZBGl2ElEIe7O1i8wv20mHpgshBCUCI/view


----------



## msanm2001 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a problem in my China mobile A3s. When sombody call me for the first time he will hear the ringing tone, but I will not get any notification even no missed call is appearing. 

Then when he calls second time I will be able to get the notification and my mobile is ringing...

Do you have a solution for this problem ?

My mobile is working with android 7.1.1

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

I have a problem in my China mobile A3s. When somebody call me for the first time he will hear the ringing tone, but I will not get any notification either ringing or displaying even no missed call is appearing. 

Then when he calls second or third time I will be able to get the notification and my mobile will be ringing...

Do you have a solution for this problem ?

My mobile is working with android 7.1.1


----------



## Jamalsha (Apr 3, 2019)

Dev4Perf said:


> Mission completed! I successfully rooted the phone!

Click to collapse



Please send me to the solution.


----------



## Gokulk66 (Apr 26, 2019)

*Need an help plssssss...*

Plss help to get twrp on oppo a3s original model
Being looking for so many days plase help:crying:


----------



## mwimwits (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi guys i need your help, i know this is a china oppo thread but i am trying to install twrp on my oppo a3s cph1803 with XiaoMiFlash and i have this error message "can not recive hello packets" and from what i understood from the log the check for the cpu model is getting this problem so i wanted your help to be sur about this and if there is a way to modify the twrp img to go with my phone.
and i have another question, is the only way to root the phone with a custome recovery? because i am trying to get root acces so i can install apps on the sd card.
Thanks.


----------



## pehoko (May 30, 2019)

Hi, on this phone oppo a3s root is still impossible.


----------



## Inore (Jul 18, 2019)

I need a file to root this phone


----------



## Esperq (Aug 20, 2019)

I had trwp, but after instalation of linage 14,1 i cant get info trwp by vol +/ power up. I dont know whot i do wrong. Any sugestion?


----------



## Esperq (Aug 26, 2019)

I tried to instal trwp again, and now even linge os isnt starting. I tried to use qfil but ther i get info, cant run edl mode...


----------



## kara_kate0815 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi guys, so I've already installed lineage os 14.1 on this phone and i had a problem with fingerprint sensor..... the fingerprint sensor option not available on setting pages can anyone help me to restore it back?


----------



## H2017H (Dec 17, 2019)

*5GHz WiFi*

*Firstly, thanks for the advice. *
I have successfully purged my phone of all the Chinese crap, rooted, installed TWRP and the ASUS Zenfone ROM. 
AND IT WORKS!!
Except for the 5GHz WiFi. 
The 2.4GHz is fine. 
*Q1.*    Is there simply something that I have missed that has not enabled the 5GHz WiFi?
*Q2.*    Is there a patch or alternative ROM that would give me this functionality?

Thanks . . .


----------



## H2017H (Dec 19, 2019)

*Retraction!!*



H2017H said:


> *Firstly, thanks for the advice. *
> I have successfully purged my phone of all the Chinese crap, rooted, installed TWRP and the ASUS Zenfone ROM.
> AND IT WORKS!!
> Except for the 5GHz WiFi.
> ...

Click to collapse




 

I think I should just delete this as it just makes me look silly but I DO have a (sort of) answer to my own question. 

The answer, of course, is that the phone does not have any 5GHz hardware. That's the "something that I have missed".


----------



## kenyap9999 (Jan 21, 2021)

i have an A3S, and i want to know, is it possible to format sd card as internal storage after root?


----------



## kampankbrader (Feb 17, 2021)

Does root through Magisk work on this phone?


----------



## bootloop07 (Jan 31, 2022)

anyone??? please help me

how can i unlock the bootloader of this phone

I always got this:
FAILED: unknown remote or command


----------

